# Shoes for regular pedals?



## rbhatup (May 31, 2018)

*Shoes for platform pedals?*

I’ve been riding to work on my road bike with platform pedals, and I'm looking for an inexpensive shoe with a stiff outsole.

I bought a shoe In Amazon ( Lugz I think) that was supposedly for skating. When I tried it on the outsole was thin and flexible, so I immediately returned it. It looked something like this: https://i.stack.imgur.com/Lc1am.jpg

My question: What inexpensive non-cycling shoes (under $50 preferably) do you recommend for using with platform pedals? I was considering skating shoes, but I'm not sure if that's correct.

Clip-ons are not an option.

Thanks.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I might suggest you read this article then rephrase your question. You’ll get better feedback. [SUB]​[/SUB]https://www.active.com/cycling/articles/types-of-bike-pedals-a-user-s-guide-for-all-levels/slide-11


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Teva shoes do an excellent job for me. The outer soles are stiff & grippy and the insides of the shoes are gentle and supportive.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

MTB shoes without cleats are always a good option. Stiff and grippy soles and you can walk in them. Many options look like regular shoes.
If you ever decide to use clipless pedals, you already have the shoes.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

intersting.. I've no idea about your question , but the reply's are good
so far.. I guess ?

I suggest a Shimano Pedal and a Shimano road cleat SPD L Blue.
Let's not play games... if you can't do that; this is a Puppet forum.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Any good supportive athletic shoe should work. You won't find anything good for under $50 though.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

rudge66 said:


> intersting.. I've no idea about your question.............


Good grief. Then why in the world are you replying? Just to troll again?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

rudge66 said:


> I suggest a Shimano Pedal and a Shimano road cleat SPD L Blue.
> Let's not play games... if you can't do that; this is a Puppet forum.


Yea. STOP playing games. OP specifically said "*Clip-ons are not an option*."

If you don't want to offer help... move along. No need to troll.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll second tlg -- get some cheap mountain bike shoes. They'll have way stiffer soles than anything else you'll find. Might want to up the budget a tad.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Abeo shoes work pretty well, too.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

tlg said:


> Yea. STOP playing games. OP specifically said "*Clip-ons are not an option*.".


Not familiar with that term..Clip ons.
Let's encourage people to ride road bikes correctly.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

rudge66 said:


> Not familiar with that term..Clip ons.
> Let's encourage people to ride road bikes correctly.


Correctly is what they want to do. Your opinions about 'how it should be' are nothing more than that...opinions. Move along, you're getting too much attention.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

rudge66 said:


> Not familiar with that term..Clip ons..


Yet amazingly here you are trolling with unhelpful garbage. 
For someone who purports they know more than others about everything, it's amazing you don't know what the OP was talking about. (everyone else did) 

If you don't want to help the OP, run along and stop trolling.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Every time I see a post by Rudge, I long for the words of wisdom from ASFOS.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't see what the big controversy is concerning the poster's question. The question is as simple as pie. What kind of non-cycling shoes are best for riding a bicycle that has good old-fashioned flat pedals? Shoes the poster might want to use to ride to school or to a job. To the supermarket. For a happy little lunchtime ride around the park.

In other words, shoes with soles stiff enough to keep your feet from getting tired, and that enable you to press down strongly enough to get up a hill without the pedals biting you back. Shoes that don't go over your ankles so that your ankles don't get irritated.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Mapei said:


> I don't see what the big controversy is concerning the poster's question. The question is as simple as pie. What kind of non-cycling shoes are best for riding a bicycle that has good old-fashioned flat pedals? Shoes the poster might want to use to ride to school or to a job. To the supermarket. For a happy little lunchtime ride around the park.
> 
> In other words, shoes with soles stiff enough to keep your feet from getting tired, and that enable you to press down strongly enough to get up a hill without the pedals biting you back. Shoes that don't go over your ankles so that your ankles don't get irritated.


Rudge is the only person here who has a problem with the OP's question. No other controversy exists.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ok how about improvising and cutting an insole of firm material?
You SandBox regulars get so sucked into your own hole.


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

In the hiking world I have found Keen to have a stiffer outsole over other brands. The trade off is they run (at least perceivably) a harder durometer and are less grippy than other brands. You likely will not find Keens in your price range unless on sale, even then 50 bucks is probably pushing it.


----------



## gfz84 (Jun 9, 2020)

I used to pedal in my converse but after I replaced the stock insoles with hard orthotic ones to get a more stiffer feel.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*close to my idea -*



gfz84 said:


> I used to pedal in my converse but after I replaced the stock insoles with hard orthotic ones to get a more stiffer feel.


this is close to my idea.
one problem is too much flex in the sole. Stiff orthotic greatly reduces that. The other part of my idea is to ride with a shoe that includes stiffness from foot to ankle.

Like a wrestling boot, or a...
Javelin Boot!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBvNoGv4bfM&list=OLAK5uy_nHBVehwaKTXR8C_U0nTNWnlXGJM-0ESIE&index=5


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Cheap mountain bike shoes -- no need to use a clipless pedal or install cleats into the shoes. They work fine with a regular flat pedal. They're made for cycling. The soles are stiff which equates to comfort and efficiency. You can easily walk around in them. 

An orthotic in a pair of Converse tennis shoes? Really?


----------



## gfz84 (Jun 9, 2020)

pmf said:


> Cheap mountain bike shoes -- no need to use a clipless pedal or install cleats into the shoes. They work fine with a regular flat pedal. They're made for cycling. The soles are stiff which equates to comfort and efficiency. You can easily walk around in them.
> 
> An orthotic in a pair of Converse tennis shoes? Really?


FWIW, I have never played "tennis" in a converse but i have trekked, hiked and climbed in those but again that's just me. I would have recommended MTB shoes but the OP's budget is $50 and he'll be hard pressed to find an MTB shoe under $60 at the least.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> An orthotic in a pair of Converse tennis shoes? Really?


FWIW, I would never wear Converse shoes. They are soft and have virtually no support and with my bad feet, that would be a recipe for disaster.

When I ride my flat pedaled mountain bike, I wear a good supportive thick soled "training" sneaker or walking shoe from New Balance which are stiff enough.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lombard said:


> FWIW, I would never wear Converse shoes. They are soft and have virtually no support and with my bad feet, that would be a recipe for disaster.
> 
> When I ride my flat pedaled mountain bike, I wear a good supportive thick soled "training" sneaker or walking shoe from New Balance which are stiff enough.


Lots of this stuff could work. My recommendation would be to take a look at skateboarding shoes. I think they might have a number of the features the OP is looking for.


----------



## RhB_HJ (May 10, 2020)

Late to the party, but

Instead of worrying about the shoes too much, get some half toe clips to position your feet — whatever shoes you're wearing.


----------



## AdamHamiltonsy (Dec 25, 2020)

The idea is correct, but sometimes you come across such shoes that it does not help at all.) I've seen a lot of good recommendations above!


----------

